
Someone Listed a T-Rex on eBay, and Paleontologists Are Furious - hsnewman
https://futurism.com/listed-trex-ebay-paleontologists-furious
======
fuzz4lyfe
Shipping is a mere $65, that's value.

------
ncmncm
It is fascinating how differently the neck is constructed, compared to an
adult. Maybe adults didn't need to look around, as much, to see what might be
sneaking up on them? Or maybe they fished. So much we don't know.

------
gremlinsinc
Finders keepers losers weepers? But seriously if they care so much I'm sure
they could crowdfund enough to buy it and lock it in a trust, or find a
sponsor museum to do so.

------
joeblow9999
he owns it he can sell it

------
rarrrrr
[Buy it now] Whoops! :X

(Now accepting donations.)

------
ohiovr
I'd be furious if it were fake and I bought it.

